# Late post from earlier this week/end of last



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

We fished a nice strong rip just north of the Spur on Monday in cobalt blue water and caught a good bull and lost another at the boat. Scattered grass was a big problem but there was fish there. Tried some daytime deep dropping for swords without any luck at the spur that day as well. Last Thursday night we struck out with the swords at the Steps but caught a nice Blue that would have went around 300-350 at the Petronius right after daybreak the next morning. The weather was good with the exception of some pop up thunderstorms. Has anyone else tried or had much luck with deep dropping for daytime swordfishing in the area?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. How were the seas?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. A Blue Marlin is a good thing any day


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Seas were great! I was able to run 40 on the way home from the Spur Monday. Great day for sure.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

We struck out on swords at the spur week ago today. Guess they don't like clean water.


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the report! Wish i had one to share from this weekend decided not to fight the storms. What did the blue take? Any tuna at Petronious? Thanks again.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, like the screen name too.


----------

